# Zwischenspeicher (=Zwischenablage?)



## Netzwerkidi (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich verwende Windows XP Professional und Home, es werden 1,87 GB RAM ausgewiesen, Plattenplatz satt.

Ich nutze einen Online-Posterdruckservice, um Poster drucken zu lassen.

Nun habe ich schon mehrfach bei denen reklamiert, dass große Files, z. B. PNG-Files mit über 8,5MB Größe (können schon mal 100 - 250MB sein), d. h. Poster mit einer sehr hohen Auflösung und großer Schärfe, einfach nicht übertragen werden. 

Heute bekam ich nun endlich eine Antwort, die mich hoffen ließ: es soll an der Größe des Zwischenspeichers meines Systems liegen.

Daraufhin habe ich, wie hier erklärt, unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management einen zusätzlichen Key eingetragen: IoPageLockLimit in der Größe 393216 (dezimal), also adäquat zu RAM von 1536 MB.

Nach dem Booten allerdings - wieder dasselbe Problem.

Weiß einer Rat? Liegt es überhaupt am Zwischenspeicher? Stimmt der Key, oder ist es ein ganz anderer?

Beste Grüße
Idi


----------



## ComFreek (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,

wie sendest du die Dateien, mit einem normalem HTML-Formular? Und welchen Browser verwendest du?

Es könnte auch am Server von diesem Service liegen, denn es gibt normalerweise immer ein Upload-Limit für POST-Operationen.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (11. Januar 2012)

Hai,

das Phänomen tritt bei der Browserlösung auf wie auch bei der installierten Lösung. Es handelt sich um Fuji.

Ich verwende bevorzugt Firefox (9.01), habe auch auch Opera, Chrome und Internet Explorer installiert, jeweils die neuesten Versionen. Müsste ich mal testen nach dem Hinweis jetzt.

Man sagte mir, es existiere kein Upload-Limit, weder datei- noch auftragsbezogen (also bei mehreren Files). Interessant ist aber, dass sofort eine Fehlermeldung kommt, sobald ein File größer ca. 8,5 MB (ich tippe mal auf 10 MB als "Schmerzgrenze", habe es aber nicht explizit versucht) übertragen werden soll.

Grüße
Idi


----------



## sheel (11. Januar 2012)

Hi

würde mich sehr sehr wundern, wenn man aufgrund Registry
keine 8MB-Dateien übertragen kann.
Das, was als Zwischenablage bekannt ist (Ausschneiden-Einfügen) sollte sowieso nichts mit Dateiuploads zu tun haben. Und der genante Reg.Key klingt irgendwie schwer nach Speicherverteilung vom Betriebssystem generell, statt einer mysteriösen Uploadsperre.
Wenn da keine 8MB mehr verfügbar wären,
müsste man sich eher Sorgen um seinen Computer machen.

Wenn die mit ihrer Registry nicht locker lassen,
kann ich dir als Gegenbeweis ja mal ein Uploadformular verlinken,
zum Testen, ob es an dir oder an deren Server leigt.



Netzwerkidi hat gesagt.:


> Man sagte mir, es existiere kein Upload-Limit


Ha ha. Ich wette dagegen.
Ein Server ohne Grenzen wäre Dummheit ohne Grenzen.


Wie lange dauert es denn ca. zeitmäßig, der Upload?


----------



## Netzwerkidi (11. Januar 2012)

Hai,



sheel hat gesagt.:


> ...als Gegenbeweis ja mal ein Uploadformular verlinken, zum Testen, ob es an dir oder an deren Server leigt.


Gerne. Ich bereite mal etwas vor.

Mir ist allerdings schon mal öfters aufgefallen, dass Faststone Capture Speicherprobleme meldet und keine hardcopies mehr macht.




sheel hat gesagt.:


> Ha ha. Ich wette dagegen. Ein Server ohne Grenzen wäre Dummheit ohne Grenzen.


Klingt plausibel.




sheel hat gesagt.:


> Wie lange dauert es denn ca. zeitmäßig, der Upload?


Also die 8,5 MB dauern schon ein paar Minuten. Habe die Zeit nicht gemessen. Aber dürfte die Zeit sein, die ein DSL-Upload eben dauert.


Grüße
Idi


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo!



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Das, was als Zwischenablage bekannt ist (Ausschneiden-Einfügen) sollte sowieso nichts mit Dateiuploads zu tun haben.


Und selbst wenn dem so wäre, dürfte es keine Rolle spielen.
Ich verschiebe regelmässig TV-Aufnahmen (MPEG2 --> mehrere Gigabyte/Datei) von meinem USB-Stick auf die Festplatte..... ohne dass jemals die Zwischenablage gemeckert hätte.

Der Support spricht ja von "Zwischenspeicher".
Da würde mir noch die Auslagerungsdatei zu einfallen.
Allerdings ist Windows schlau genug selbst bei einer Auslagerungsdatei mit festgelegter Grösse selbige zu vergrössern, falls der Platz mal nicht ausreichen sollte.
Hier kommt es also letztlich nur darauf an wie viel Platz noch auf der Festplatte frei ist.
Da der TE aber von "Plattenplatz satt" spricht, kann das Problem auch hier nicht begründet sein.



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Ha ha. Ich wette dagegen.
> Ein Server ohne Grenzen wäre Dummheit ohne Grenzen.


Ich wette mit. 
Eine Grenze gibt es ganz sicher..... die ist spätestens erreicht wenn die Festplatten voll sind. *SCNR*

Ich denke eher dass der Anbieter seine Probleme auf andere abwälzen will.
Wenn ich es richtig überblicke ist das grösste Bild 100x100cm gross.
Laut Hilfe werden auch BMP-Dateien unterstützt.
Auf die Schnelle habe ich nichts über die Auflösung gefunden.
Daher gehe ich einfach mal von 300 DPI aus.
Da kommen schnell mal ca. 1,2 GB Dateigrösse bei raus (pro Bild versteht sich ), wenn GIMP mich nicht belügt.
Bei 600 DPI sind es schon ca. 4,8 GB.
Bei 150 DPI wären es immernoch rund 310 MB.
Sind da Uploadprobleme nicht schon vorprogrammiert?
Bei solchen Dateigrössen wäre eher ein FTP-Zugang sinnvoll.
Oder ganz klassisch per Post. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Netzwerkidi (11. Januar 2012)

Hai,



> Ich denke eher dass der Anbieter seine Probleme auf andere abwälzen will.



Den Verdacht habe ich auch, aber will, so weit das möglich ist, ausschließen, dass es mein Rechner ist.

Was die Filegrößen angeht, hast du recht. Ein File, den ich gerne mal drucken lassen würde, einfach um den Unterschied zu sehen zwischen 90 dpi + 75 Prozent Kompression und 300 dpi ohne Kompression, ist ca. 180 MB groß.

Ich denke, dass die einfach solche Files nicht über's Netz ziehen wollen, vielleicht aus Angst, sich etwas einzufangen. Oder sie meinen, dass der normale Anwender auf seiner Pocket-Kamera eh nicht weiß, was Sache ist und mit den von ihnen selbst empfohlenen 300 dpi gar nichts anfangen kann.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die installierte Lösung von denen einen FTP-Zugang integriert hat. Aber DSL dauert eben auch beim Upload. Ich schicke öfters schon mal E-Mails mit Anlagen von ca. 50 MB zur Begutachtung, das dauert dann schon mal ein paar Minuten.
Gerade ich mir mal testweise einen Zip-File von 76 MB Größe zugeschickt. Dauert im Upload ca. 20 Minuten. 

Grüße
Idi


----------



## sheel (11. Januar 2012)

Mal eine Frage: Falls du ein passendes Programm hast,
komprimier das Problembild mal auf ein paar verschiedene Arten.
Zip, GZip, BZip2
Wie weit kommst du von den 8MB runter?

Fujidirect hostet sein Zeug bei einer Firma namens Speednames.
Die haben zwar komprimierte Übertragung aktiv, aber ein std. Uploadlimit von 2MB.
...und jemand, der von limitlosen Servern redet,
kann das ziemlich sicher nicht anschauen/ändern.


----------



## Netzwerkidi (12. Januar 2012)

Interessant das mit Speednames! 
Zip-Files sind bei  Fuji nicht möglich, die Files sind aber auch schon komprimiert.
Habe mir gerade mal  einen gezippten File 76 MB per E-Mail verschickt. 
Upload dauerte ca. 20 Minuten.


----------



## sheel (12. Januar 2012)

=64KB-up/sec
=für 8MB 125sec=
gute 2 Minuten

Apachetimeout auf 1 oder 2 Minuten, MaxUploadSize/MaxRequestTime(oder so) von PHP/Suhosin...
Möglichkeiten gibts einige.
Dein Rechner ist ziemlich sicher in Ordnung.

Bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als Fujidirect weiter zu drängen, dass sie da was machen.
Und hoffen, dass sie es überhaupt tun wollen, um keinen Kunden zu verärgern.
Wenn man das Schreiben/reden mit dem Kundendienst nicht mitzählt,
ist das eine Arbeit von nicht mal 5 Minuten...
Bist ja auch nicht der Einzige auf der Welt, der große Bilder hat.


----------

